# Linux fdisk und Windows Installation [quasi solved]

## reyneke

Hi.

Ich will mir nach drei Jahren "Abstinenz" wieder ein Windows installieren und stoße dabei auf Probleme.

Meine Festplatte wurde mit dem Linux-fdisk Partitioniert und sieht so aus:

```

Platte /dev/hda: 200.0 GByte, 200049647616 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 24321 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

    Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hda2              14       16486   132319372+   5  Erweiterte

/dev/hda3   *       16487       20402    31455270    e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)

/dev/hda4           20403       24319    31463302+   e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)

/dev/hda5              14         166     1228941   82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/hda6             167        5388    41945683+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            5389        9306    31471303+  83  Linux

/dev/hda8            9307       11917    20972826   83  Linux

/dev/hda9           11918       15833    31455238+  83  Linux

/dev/hda10          15834       16486     5245191    b  W95 FAT32

```

Die Windows2k-Installations-CD sagt mir allerdings immer, daß hda3 nicht für eine Installation benutzt werden kann, da sie beschädigt ist. Sie läßt sich noch nicht einmal formatieren. Ein unter Linux aufgebrachtes NTFS wird ebensowenig erkannt.

Kann man da was machen?

Danke und Gruß,

rey

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## randalf

Sollte Windows nicht immer auf die erste Primäre Partition(hda1) kommen?

----------

## reyneke

Also, ich hatte es zumidest schon auf Partitionen, die weiter hinten auf der HD lagen. Es mußte halt eine primäre und bootfähige sein. 

Aber damals hatte ich die Partitonierung mit Windows-Werkzeugen erledigt. Anscheinend macht das einen Unterschied.

----------

## andix

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Windows2k-Installations-CD sagt mir allerdings immer, daß hda3 nicht für eine Installation benutzt werden kann, da sie beschädigt ist. Sie läßt sich noch nicht einmal formatieren. Ein unter Linux aufgebrachtes NTFS wird ebensowenig erkannt.

 

Hast du probiert die Partition mit dem Windows-Setup zu löschen und neu zu erstellen? (mit dem installer kann man das ganz leicht machen). Bei mir hat es so funktioniert. Ich glaube auch dass es primäre Partition sein muss, aber wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe ist es auch eine.

----------

## randalf

Vieleicht solltest du auch Fat 32 und nicht Fat 16 nehmen wenn du die Partition schon formatierst.

----------

## mrsteven

Ändere die ID von /dev/hda3 mal auf 7 (=NTFS).

----------

## reyneke

 *andix wrote:*   

> Hast du probiert die Partition mit dem Windows-Setup zu löschen und neu zu erstellen?

 

Hab ich. Kein Erfolg. Ließ sich zwar löschen und neu erstellen aber nicht formatieren. Das WinSetup hat auch die neue Partiotionstabelle in den MBR kopiert, weil anschließend `grub' überschrieben war.

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Ändere die ID von /dev/hda3 mal auf 7 (=NTFS).

 

Hat leider auch nix gebracht.

Fehler ist nach wie vor: "Festplatte defekt oder beschädigt"

Gruß,

rey.

----------

## think4urs11

wie alt ist dein Rechner?

Problem könnte sein das die Windowspartition oberhalb der ersten 8GB liegt; ältere BIOSe haben damit so ihre liebe Not...

Den fdisk-Effekt dos/linux kenne ich auch. Ich habe auf manchen Maschinen den Effekt das sich (linux)-fdisk beschwert die Partitionstabelle wäre mit einem anderen Mapping (das DOS/Win benutzen) erstellt worden; d.h. mit max 1023 Zylindern während linux-fdisk durchaus problemlos mi großen Zylinderzahlen arbeitet.

Evtl. beides in Kombination und schon klemmts ...

----------

## reyneke

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> wie alt ist dein Rechner?
> 
> Problem könnte sein das die Windowspartition oberhalb der ersten 8GB liegt; ältere BIOSe haben damit so ihre liebe Not...
> 
> 

 

Kommt drauf an, welchen Teil des Rchners Du meinst. Ausschlaggebend wird wohl das Mainboard sein: MSI KT4AV; Chipsatz ist ein KT400A.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Den fdisk-Effekt dos/linux kenne ich auch. Ich habe auf manchen Maschinen den Effekt das sich (linux)-fdisk beschwert die Partitionstabelle wäre mit einem [...] worden; [...] Evtl. beides in Kombination und schon klemmts ...

 

Das Gefühl hab ich auch (s.o.). Die Frage ist bloß, wie man dem beikommt; ich habe nicht wirklich Lust, nochmal ein komplettes Backup zu machen um die Platte neu mit Windows zu partitionieren und neu zu installieren. Ich bin nämlich am vorigen Wochenende erst auf die neue Platte umgezogen. Aber m Endeffekt wird's wohl darauf 'rauslaufen.

----------

## firefly

was sagt die verify funktion von fdisk unter linux?

im command prompt fon fdisk "v" eingeben.

----------

## reyneke

 *firefly wrote:*   

> was sagt die verify funktion von fdisk unter linux?

 

```

Befehl (m für Hilfe): v

37667 unbenutzte Sektoren

```

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber das heißt doch, daß die Partitionstabelle konsistent ist, oder?

----------

## firefly

jap denn es hätte ja sein können das sich 2 partitionen überlappen oder sowas

----------

## think4urs11

evtl. bringt dich das weiter: http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2004-May/msg00908.html

----------

## reyneke

Hello again.

Erstmal muß ich mich entschuldigen. Ich war längere Zeit beruflich und privat bedingt afk.

Danke für den Link, Think4UrS11. Ich denke aber nicht, daß sich die Inhalte auf mein Problem anwenden lassen bzw. halte es für einfacher, die Platte nochmal mit Windows-Werkzeugen zu partitionieren und dieses OS auch als erstes zu installieren, bevor ich mein Gentoo wiederherstelle. 

Danke trotzdem allen für Ihre Mithilfe. Ich hoffe, der Thread kann einige ähnlich gelagerte Probleme lösen und setzte deswegen ein [quasi solved] in den Titel.

MfG,

rey.

----------

